# crappie rods



## misfit

as many of you probably do,i have several rigs i use for crappie fishing.as expected,each has it's specific place in the game.
i've used long telescoping poles(sans reels)for years,mostly for dabbing the brush in the spring.i've used shorter combos for drifting/trolling.till last year,that is,when i decided to catch up a little,with others.i'm looking to add more tools this year.
but i've come to really like the two zebco slabseeker spinning combos i bought last year.
10 foot 3 piece.they're not top of the line,but i've found them to be reliable and lots of fun for slow trolling/drifting.i know many rods for that purpose are not near as "soft",but that is what i like most about these.you can see when a crappie breathes on your bait.a 1/8 ounce jig will put a noticeable bend in them.with a 3/8 ounce bell sinker,the tip may flex as much as 2 feet.but the power curve is fairly constant through most of the rod,with a little load.
i find that light biting fish are more easily detected and hooked due to the soft action.the fish will normally suck the bait in more readily without the added resistance of a stiffer action.i just watch the rod tip disappear below the water,and then lift the fish into the boat,as they hook themselves.ijust love watching that rod tip dip slowly out of sight  
as i said,these rods are not what i've seen most guys use,but just someting about them that really adds some fun to the chase.
i'm looking forwad to the spring staging,to once again break them out and have at the crappies


----------



## bkr43050

I have been considering trying a long style rod but I am not sure whether it is worth it on my waters. I don't find many opportunities to dab in the brush. Perhaps I will find me one and give it a try some time in the spring.


----------



## misfit

brian,they are much more versatile than that.as i said,i use mine(zebco combos) mostly for trolling/drifting,but they are great for dipping the brush also.you can deadstick/tightline them as well.open water is where i really like these rigs.
i run 4 pound line on them so they're not the best for brush.but if/when i do use them for that,i just add about 20 feet or so of heavier line to minimize breakoffs.
jerry picked mine up for me last year when he went to cabelas,for 20 bucks each,so i wasn't out much if i didn't like them.but they were worth the money.
and if you want to do some brush fishing in the spring,come on down and i'll take you to hoover


----------



## bkr43050

The trolling is actually the part of your post that got me thinking that maybe that would be the place for me to use them.

I need to take you up on the Hoover fishing one of these times.


----------



## Big Daddy

Once I get home, I'm going to respond to this one.. That is if you want me to Rick...


----------



## Shortdrift

I am using two totally different style rods. I have one just like misfit's (two piece fiberglas 10ft) except I have mounted the $4.95 Cabelas single action plastic reel on mine, I use this one for trolling as well as drift trolling and dead sticking. I really don't care for trying to lift a 14/15" slab out of the brush as iy is quite soft and it does not apply enough pressure quickly to get the fish out rapidly.
I also have a telescoping 12 footer that is fairly stout through the body but has a super sensitive and soft tip. Have the same "cheapo" reel on it. The stronger rod allows for a quick extraction of the fish out of the brush. I also use this rod for the other methods.
Last of all, I have a 7ft light action spinning rod that I use for casting as well as all the other methods.
Nothing like tossing a fresh caught Spring crappie fillet into the frypan, then onto the plate, then down the hatch!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit

> That is if you want me to Rick.


 if you insist   

i'll be checking back,cause unlike some folks,i do pay attention sometimes,LOL.
even if i can't afford to


----------



## misfit

btw,i just returned from a short trip to gander  
picked up another crappie tool foor next spring.
9 foot light action rapala.much faster action than the zebcos.just what i've been looking for.eneough backbone for pulling fish out of cover,but should also work great for anything else including casting.in fact i think it may be more of a steelhead rod than a crappie rod,LOL.felt almost like the gander brand steelie sticks.would be ideal for the f&f gig too.
has a extra short handle behind the reel seat which i liked when i picked it up.now to match a reel up to it  
oh,the price.....................$19.95

btw................when's the tourey,now that i'm fired up,LOL.


----------



## bkr43050

misfit said:


> btw,i just returned from a short trip to gander


You should have reminded me that I needed one of these before I made the trip to Gander Saturday. It probably would not have mattered because the boss (wife) had other plans that took care of spending everything I had at my disposal.

I guess maybe I will just have to make another trip there sometime soon or at least before it melts off all of this ice we have right now.


----------



## crappiedude

I've been using a couple of 12' B&M graphite jig poles for trolling or dipping. Sometimes I'll use these with slipbobbers and these rods hold the baits away from the boat. The tip is light and the butt section is plenty stiff enough but it has really small eyelets. If I'm fishing deep water the eyelets will sometime catch the bobberstop. 

I'm going to add a few 10' to the boat berfore spring just for slipbobbers and a little larger eyelet will be one of the major considerations. A guy at EF was real partial to a Wally Marshal 10' rod he was using. Anyone have any opinions on these, good or bad.

I also like the idea of that 7' light action rod for jigs. Last year I found some at Cabelas and they were a POS. I made 1 cast and sent them back, mushy and soft with no feel. Shortdrift, what was the make of your jig rod?

It won't be long once the Holidays are past us.


----------



## sowbelly101

Nothing like a mid December day to start talkin about long rods.

Yall want a good 10' rod try to find a Crappie Wizard/Russ Bailey edition. there light, sensitive and talk about backbone. If you dont mind a heavier rod BnM Ultimates are good stiff long ones  . I like a little flex in mine so when I slam that hookset the rod gives a little, honestly I treat my hooksets like all fish are 1.5lbs. When its a small one and were fishing shallow they usually end up about 20 feet straight up. 

I use my 12' rod 90% of the time when hunting crappies. No matter what type of fishing im doing I will have that rod with me. Only thing I havent been able to use it for yet is shooting. 

Sowbelly :B


----------



## misfit

dude,i know what you mean about the guides.those slabseekers have small guides,and most are wire snake guides.i found out fast that fireline is a no-no,LOL.it absolutely will not slide through those guides without excessive weight or a little help from me whipping the rod.
those rods are at their best without floats due to the extremely soft/slow action,but as i said,i like them for deadsticking,slow trolling.they telegraph the slightest subtlest bites imaginable.i seriously doubt a faster action would ever pick some of those up.especially when the fish moves up or sideways.
i've never owned a marshall rod,but have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## chaunc

I have 3 wally marshal rods. 10ft, 8ft, and a 7ft. I've fished a heck of a lot of different rods in my time crappie fishing and the marshal series is my favorite for that price range. I also use st croix but thats a big diffrence price wise. I can slow troll the marshals, tightline them over and in brush, and fish slip bobbers with no problem. They handle all size fish very well. I also picked up a crappie wizard rod made by Richard Williams from the crappie.com site. Love that rod. Paid $25 plus shipping . Can hoist 2lb slabs over the side and not tear their mouths. You have to fish it to believe them. Mine is 10ft model. He may still have some 10.5 models left for that price. Go to crappie.com's site and look for 1weezer. Thats Richard. He'll set you up real nice.


----------



## Big Daddy

I have an 11 ft B & M Jig Pole that I use for verticle jigging/trolling, very soft action and sensitive. I use my 10 ft Outlaw crappie rod for jigging brush as well as casting slip bobbers. Rod is a little stiffer and gets the slabs outta the sticks pretty quick, and is VERY sensitive. I highly recommend these rods. They usually have a booth at the Columbus Sport/Travel show. I know I'll be purchasing two more this year. For general panfishing, I use my 7' Gander Guide Series IM-7 rod. Very sensitive, light tip, strong backbone. My favorite rod to fish with, for panfish... I also have 2 5'6" Lightnin' Rods that are SWEET for shooting docks. Pretty light action, but you can whip the jigs right up under the stuff man. All have different uses and I like them all, but my two favorites are the Outlaw rod and the 7' Gander rod...


----------



## misfit

> When its a small one and were fishing shallow they usually end up about 20 feet straight up.


 LOL.remind me to wear my protective armor if i ever get in the boat with you


----------



## fishintiger

misfit said:


> LOL.remind me to wear my protective armor if i ever get in the boat with you


You don't need the protective armor with him. You just need to be quick on your feet. With your cat like reflexes...well on second thought just in case you might want to wear the protective armor.


----------



## crappiedude

Misfit please define deadsticking. 

Big Daddy, those 5'6" lightning rods are probably my favorite all purpose rods, dipping, pitching, flipping, casting or shooting. They are versatile. I also like their 5' ul for shooting docks that have a little less clearance.

Chaunc, I'll check crappie.com. 

Crappie rods to me are like the toys the hardwater guys get into. I can't get enough.


----------



## sauguy

had two of the slabseeker rods. did not like the tips. bought three of richard williams crappie wizard rods from him last year in paris tenn. like them alot better. also a good price at $25 a piece. richard williams is also a guide on kentucky lake. have him booked for a day in march.


----------



## misfit

crappiedude,i thought deadsticking is something that was part of all crappie guys bag   
just drop a bait down into the water,lay the rod in the holder and you're deadsticking  

sauguy,deadsticking is one of the things those slabseekers are great for.at least for me.and that soft,whippy tip is the reason.when i first got them,i had serious doubts i'd like them either,but it didn't take me long to change my mind.again,they're not for everyone or for certain styles of presentations,but they'll always be in my boat.


----------



## sauguy

i only crappie fish when i go to kentucky lake in the spring. we spider rig it and slow troll, and for me the crappie wizard rods worked better. just a matter of what suits you. good luck with them. can't wait for spring and my annual trip down there.


----------



## misfit

i agree that the stiffer rods are better suited for that type of fishing,and are used by just about everyone for it.that's why i want a couple more.
i guess those slabseekers are just fun for me,LOL.i love watching that thing bend like a horseshoe when a fish takes the bait


----------



## crappiedude

Thanks Misfit! I knew there had to be a name for that. All this time I thought I was just hanging a rod over the boat. I bet that soft tip would be a hoot for that, watching that rod tip dip into the water would be kind of cool.


----------



## misfit

> All this time I thought I was just hanging a rod over the boat


 LOL.that's how i always looked at it.but you know how fishermen are.they like to come up with technical terms for simple things just to confuse the rest of us


----------



## sowbelly101

The misfit is notorious for deadstickin  

Sow


----------



## misfit

> The misfit is notorious for deadstickin


  i ain't gonna touch that


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I have 2 light action St. Croix rods both 6'6", put a couple of smaller Shimano reels on them like a 500 or 750 with 4lb line on those reels, find some cover like timber or a old roadbed and let the good times roll.


----------



## misfit

ijust bought a 9 foot noodle rod and put an old shimano 2000 series rear drag reel spooled with 6 pound suffix hi-vis yellow line on it.fished it on saturday for the first time.i think i'm gonna love that setup  
it works well for trolling/jigging/float fishing and is easy to cast with,which is a plus that i wanted and don't have with the lighter long sticks.


----------



## ramlund man

i've been using a 9' noodle rod (built for steelheading) for many years --i get double duty out of the rod just by putting on a larger reel for chasin steel and going back to a little shimano w/6lb. test for crappie dippin around ***** lake--heck i've even whipped a couple HUGE channel cats and saugeye outta a buddy's pond with that setup--you gotta love seeing that rod bent in a circle when you've got a nice fish on


----------



## cfish102

I'm currently in the process of building two rods from #4 9' and 10' moderate fast flyrod blanks. Just want to see how the will work. My favorite rod for casting is an Eagle claw 7' moderate fast ultralight, you can cast a 16th oz and 32thoz jig a long way and it is very sensitive. My Wally Marshal 10' rod are my favs. for slip floatind and deep water dead sticking. there are many models and brands to choose from at very reasonable prices. Matter of what works best for you. Brush fishing in shallow water in spring is one of my favs. with a 12' three section straight pole with about 8 to 10' lenght of 10lb fluorocarbon line.

be safe and a good slab year

Chris.


----------



## misfit

cfish,those flyrod blanks should work great.i used to use mine for crappies also,and lots of others use them quite a bit with fly or spinning reels.i also have at least one of my 12 foot telescoping poles rigged with heavier line for dipping too.
geeze,when is spring gonna get here?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

misfit said:


> ijust bought a 9 foot noodle rod and put an old shimano 2000 series rear drag reel spooled with 6 pound suffix hi-vis yellow line on it.fished it on saturday for the first time.i think i'm gonna love that setup
> it works well for trolling/jigging/float fishing and is easy to cast with,which is a plus that i wanted and don't have with the lighter long sticks.


that sounds pretty practical ....


----------



## crittergitter

I hope to pick up a couple of the Russ Bailey Crappie Wizard rods in 10 ft this year. I plan to rig them with those little $20 Mitchell reels at wally world. I am hoping to a do a lot more crappie fishing this spring and summer.

Kyle


----------



## misfit

i'll be picking up another 10 footer and quantum hypercast today 
gotta get ready for the spring fling,LOL.

the bailey rod should be great,and the mitchell should work well with it.
i have shimano 500's on my 10 foot zebcos,cause i don't cast them.my 9 footer is good for casting,so i went with a mitchell 308.i may pick up another one to use in place of the quantum just so things match


----------



## boonecreek

i,ve got a 10 ft. zebco slab seaker. got read of the t11 zebco triger spincast (not enoughtfighting power) put on quatum open baill. caught 15 2 to 3lbs raibow trout on it. man your right that old pole bends double.


----------

